# Nike Outerwear



## The Last Laugh (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a couple nike jackets that I've been using this season. One is the Nike 6.0 Kampai jacket and the other is the Nike snowboarding rosewood jacket. Both jackets are light jackets and they run pretty big. I'm 5'11 and a Large is big on me, but I like the comfort and freedom of a larger jacket. Even as a light jacket its kept me pretty warm and dry. The only real complaint, i wouldnt really call it a complaint but an adjustment, would be that they move the inner ipod pocket more towards the chest instead of towards the inner bottom of the jacket. Since it runs big, the ipod/mp3 pocket rest around my thigh which means if i were to catch an edge or slip off a box or rail, my ipod would be one of the first things to break my fall. But regardless of that, they're both dope jackets.


----------



## swissarmybottle (Jan 16, 2012)

thread revival, ftw!

just got started with nike snowboarding last year. got the 2011-2012 everett jacket, 2011-2012 nike DKs, and the 2012-2013 budmo camo cargo pants.

The jacket is pretty thin, but warm enough with another layer underneath.
the DKs are holding up pretty well after 10ish days of use. haven't used the cargo pants yet, but they are super comfy.

i happen to like most of the nike snowboarding outer wear; outerwear looks pretty urban, but it's all very functional. i gotta say though, you need a big wallet if you wanna buy nike gear.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fuck all that runner shit


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I got a nike gortex jacket for $100... gooooooOOOOOO RUNNERS!!!

also it fits about the same as my airblaster parker jacket which is a long fit jacket so im pumped on that also. 

RUNNERS FTW! also, i avoid running like its the plague


----------



## swissarmybottle (Jan 16, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> fuck all that runner shit


You fuck runner shit? Ok, burtonavenger2


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

DON'T DO IT!

support snowboard brands
buy from your local retailers!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Honestly I don't even consider Nike as an option for outerwear. I'm sure their stuff holds up just fine, but I would rather give my money to a dedicated outdoor outerwear company.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

swissarmybottle said:


> You fuck runner shit? Ok, burtonavenger2


I have hated Nike forever, my manlove for BA stands on its own.

Its called being a skater and surfer and not a team ball sport ass patting sheep.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

oh ya, oh YA, OH YA!!!! i don't care. im not gonna internet fight over nike outer wear:dunno:

this thread would probably get a lot more fun if i did though.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

lol that does look like more fun. Therefore,


Nike outerwear is the BEST. Better than anything else on the market. Oh and NEVER buy local always buy online and from sports authority, sport chek, or dicks. They are by far the bestest and moar better. LONG LIVE THE CAPITALIST SPIRIT!!! 

I don't need to spend more money buying local when i can save money and spend it on other things, like skis.


----------



## swissarmybottle (Jan 16, 2012)

haha... angry monkeys... gotta love'em!

love this more...


----------

